# iOS6 - choix du dictionnaire dans iBooks ???



## les_innommables66 (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Avec iOS6, un dictionnaire en français est donc disponible. Fort bien. 

Mais quand je lis un livre en anglais avec iBooks, dans une même phrase, selon les mots, le dictionnaire s'ouvre en anglais, en français, voire en allemand ! 

Comment puis-je indiquer à iBooks que le livre est en anglais ???

Merci de votre aide,

Je dispose d'un iPad2.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

